# el sábado se regresa (regresar/regresarse)



## bandini

Varias veces le he pedido el paro de que la gente me explicara en que se diferencia _regresar y regresarse_ y cada vez sin importar de qué manera les haga la pregunta, mis amigos me dan la cara de tontito como si no le caiga el veinte. O después de pensarlo momentito, me dicen que son iguales pero no es así. Se nota que las usa de maneras tantitas diferentes. Está difícil de dar ejemplos pero ahí voy.

_A Juanote grandote le gusta andar pachecos con el desgraciado de Javier y ¡a veces no regresa hasta la madrugada! _
Pero...
¿_Luisito? Ya déjalo. Está de viaje en Campeche pero según me han dicho el sábado se regresa.  _

¿Ideas?  Casi es como _regresarse_ tienda a referirse al futuro pero no sé.


----------



## User With No Name

Interesting question. I will be watching the replies.

I seem to recall reading somewhere that the pronominal form of such verbs tends to imply a longer-term, more definitive movement, as for example moving from one place to another to live. I don't know how convincing I find that explanation, but I thought I would throw it out there for consideration.

I also wonder if there is some regional variation. (It has always seemed to me that Mexicans make some verbs pronominal when I'm not sure other Spanish speakers would.)

And while I agree with you that "regresar" and "regresarse" are not exactly the same, I do suspect it may be "speaker's choice" in a lot of cases.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

User With No Name said:


> I also wonder if there is some regional variation. (It has always seemed to me that Mexicans make some verbs pronominal when I'm not sure other Spanish speakers would.)





bandini said:


> ¿_Luisito? Ya déjalo. Está de viaje en Campeche pero según me han dicho el sábado *se regresa*.  _


Not used in Spain. I don't think we ever say "se regresa". I would ask other Spaniards to confirm this.
Here I'd say "...según me han dicho el sábado *regresa*".


----------



## bandini

User With No Name said:


> Interesting question. I will be watching the replies.
> 
> I seem to recall reading somewhere that the pronominal form of such verbs tends to imply a longer-term, more definitive movement, as for example moving from one place to another to live. I don't know how convincing I find that explanation, but I thought I would throw it out there for consideration.
> 
> I also wonder if there is some regional variation. (It has always seemed to me that Mexicans make some verbs pronominal when I'm not sure other Spanish speakers would.)
> 
> And while I agree with you that "regresar" and "regresarse" are not exactly the same, I do suspect it may be "speaker's choice" in a lot of cases.



Yeah and the funny part is that native speakers insist they are the same but they don't use them the same.  I think the problem is that they just can't explain the difference.   Also, I too have considered it to be a regional thing which makes it even harder to nail down!


----------



## Marsianitoh

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Not used in Spain. I don't think we ever say "se regresa". I would ask other Spaniards to confirm this.
> Here I'd say "...según me han dicho el sábado *regresa*".


I agree, we don't say " se regresa" around here.


----------



## Circunflejo

Te lo tendrá que explicar alguien familiarizado con el castellano de Hispanoamérica porque acá en España no se usa regresarse. La NGLE dice en el 41.13w que no en todos los países de Hispanoamérica se usa regresarse y que allá donde se usa alterna con regresar.


----------



## bandini

_Dice Circunflejo que según lo ha dicho, "y que allá donde se usa alterna con regresar."  _¡Bueno así que le voy a declarar caso cerrado! Gracias a todos!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

You may want to wait for more people to answer, the ones who really use *regresarse.*


----------



## fenixpollo

bandini said:


> mis amigos me dan la cara de tontito


Where, specifically, are they from? Where did they grow up, and what’s their education level? Also keep in mind that most native speakers of any language don’t know why they say what they say.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Es un dativo ético.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Es un dativo ético.


----------



## bandini

Mmm... todavía no me sale.  Usamos dativos éticos para indicar cómo cualquier acción ajena nos afectará a nosotros ¿que no? Como por ejemplo, _"No te me vayas por favor"_  pero en el caso de _"regresarse"_ es pronominal ¿o no?


----------



## The cub

El único ejemplo que se me ocurre con "se regresa" en utilizando oraciones impersonales:
Se regresa el sábado (es decir, el sábado regresamos)


----------



## User With No Name

bandini said:


> pero en el caso de _"regresarse"_ es pronominal ¿o no?


Para mí, sí.

Y aunque, como hemos visto, no todos los hispanohablantes dicen "regresarse", me parece que es el mismo fenómeno que vemos con otros verbos de movimiento, como "irse" o "venirse", que sí se usan en todas partes (creo).


----------



## The cub

User With No Name said:


> me parece que es el mismo fenómeno que vemos con otros verbos de movimiento, como "irse" o "venirse", que sí se usan en todas partes (creo).



En España no decimos "venirse". Es una diferencias entre el español de aquí y el español de latinoamérica.


----------



## User With No Name

The cub said:


> En España no decimos "venirse".


Nunca digas que nunca.

"Dejé los montes y me vine al mar".
--Joan Manuel Serrat


----------



## The cub

User With No Name said:


> Nunca digas que nunca.
> 
> "Dejé los montes y me vine al mar".
> --Joan Manuel Serrat



Ah! Sí. En este caso sí   "Me vine a vivir aquí hace tres años", pero es distinto porque el pronombre va antes del verbo.

Yo estaba pensando más en como lo dicen en Latinoamérica: " Nos venimos el sábado", por ejemplo.


----------



## Circunflejo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Es un dativo ético.


No, es un verbo pronominal. Con dativo ético sería X se me regresa mañana.


The cub said:


> En España no decimos "venirse".


Claro que lo decimos. 


The cub said:


> En este caso sí  "Me vine a vivir aquí hace tres años", pero es distinto porque el pronombre va antes del verbo.
> 
> Yo estaba pensando más en como lo dicen en Latinoamérica: " Nos venimos el sábado", por ejemplo.


 En nos venimos el sábabo el pronombre también va antes del verbo y sí que es algo que se diría en España. Ejemplo: nos vamos el viernes y nos venimos el sábado. También lo decimos cuando el pronombre va detrás. Ejemplo: Vente a Alemania, Pepe.


----------



## User With No Name

Gracias. No era mi propósito alejar la conversación del tema original (regresarse). Pero sí me parece que de alguna manera pertenece a la misma "familia" como "irse" y "venirse".


----------



## S.V.

ENG


Spoiler: Translation



For example, a husband would say "_¡Regresa, por favor!_" to his wife. _Regrésate_ doesn't work well for relationship stuff. 

Next to a tree, with a cat that won't stay still, someone on a ladder keeps going up and down one or two steps to get in a better spot. When we say  "A ver, baja" he can understand 'one step' again, while "A ver, bájate" would be the whole staircase. Basically, the image we have of a "completed action" becomes stricter, with the pronoun.

Then the problem here is that in Fulano regresó the verb tense already includes [ completed ] in its meaning. Generally, with the simple past, we can visualize it as pictures on a wall. We can point with a finger and say "here's when he came back". This photo would be the same memory of the completed action, with Fulano back at home.

In  *Mario y Juan regresaban a casa, cuando empezó a llover*, the important thing is that with presente / imperfecto / regresar, none of them include [ completed ] in the meaning. This _se_ would not be common here, because the photo with Mario and Juan at home does not matter; the imperfecto opens a movie instead, a video of _Mario and Juan returning_. Gerunds are also "imperfect". Then we interrupt_ coming back_, the video, with the rain (here's when it started raining, a photo).

Basically, at the root we have this opposition, which is often blurred, because of the meaning itself of _regresar_ and what's understood from context. Here, 41.13*w* RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA also mentions that there are "few" differences.



Por ej. un joven o un marido usarían ¡Regresa, por favor! con la enamorada. _Regrésate_ no queda bien con eso de una relación. 

Junto a un árbol, alguien en una escalera, al tratar de agarrar un gato que sigue moviéndose, sigue subiendo y bajando uno o dos escalones para posicionarse mejor. Cuando le decimos "A ver, baja" puede entender 'un escalón' otra vez, mientras que "A ver, bájate" sería toda la escalera. Básicamente, la imagen que tenemos de la "acción completada" se vuelve más estricta.

Luego el problema aquí es que en Fulano regresó el tiempo verbal ya incluye  [ completado ]  en el significado. Generalmente, con el pret. simple, podemos visualizarlo como fotos en una pared, y podemos apuntar con el dedo y decir "aquí es cuando regresó". La foto sería la misma memoria de  la acción completada, con Fulano en casa.

En *Mario y Juan regresaban a casa, cuando empezó a llover*, lo importante es que ni el presente ni el imperfecto ni regresar incluyen [ completado ]  en el significado. Este_ se_ no sería común ahí, porque no importa la foto con Mario y Juan en casa; el imperfecto sirve más para abrir una película, un video de _Mario y Juan __regresando_. Los gerundios también son "imperfectos". Luego interrumpimos_ regresando_, el video, con _llovió_ (_aquí es cuando empezó a llover_, una foto).

Básicamente, en la raíz tenemos esa oposición, que muchas veces es borrosa, por el significado de_ regresar_ y lo que entendemos del contexto. Aquí en 41.13*w* RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA también mencionan que son "escasas" las diferencias.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

bandini, después de toda la explicación de S.V... mejor simplemente no uses 'regresarse'. Más sencillo


----------



## S.V.

Jaja, lo que trataba de resumir en tres párrafos, Aldonza puede dejarlo en una sola línea.  Un saludo a todos.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Circunflejo said:


> No, es un verbo pronominal. Con dativo ético sería X se me regresa mañana.


No. 
"se regresa", "se viene", pueden poner el énfasis "ético" en la persona o cosa haciéndolo, no en mí.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Circunflejo said:


> Con dativo ético sería X se me regresa mañana.


Coincido con esto.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Coincido con esto.


Y yo diría, en cambio, que esa oración tiene *dos* dativos éticos.


----------



## Circunflejo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> "se regresa", "se viene", pueden poner el énfasis "ético" en la persona o cosa haciéndolo, no en mí.


La palabra clave ahí es _pueden_. También puede ser un simple uso pronominal del verbo; que es lo que dice la RAE.


----------



## catrina

Hola,
Me parece un uso coloquial, más frecuente al hablar que al escribir, por lo menos en México.  Creo que es un poco para 'adornar' la frase. Por ejemplo: se regresó de volada, suena fabuloso; en cambio regresó de volada, como que le falta algo.

Por cierto @bandini , me encanta cómo usas las frases mexicanas, como la de caer el veinte. Saludos


----------



## Charro Matías

bandini said:


> Varias veces le he pedido el paro de que la gente me explicara en que se diferencia _regresar y regresarse_ y cada vez sin importar de qué manera les haga la pregunta, mis amigos me dan la cara de tontito como si no le caiga el veinte. O después de pensarlo momentito, me dicen que son iguales pero no es así. Se nota que las usa de maneras tantitas diferentes. Está difícil de dar ejemplos pero ahí voy.
> 
> _A Juanote grandote le gusta andar pachecos con el desgraciado de Javier y ¡a veces no regresa hasta la madrugada! _
> Pero...
> ¿_Luisito? Ya déjalo. Está de viaje en Campeche pero según me han dicho el sábado se regresa.  _
> 
> ¿Ideas?  Casi es como _regresarse_ tienda a referirse al futuro pero no sé.


Regresarse implica que la persona tiene esa intención, por tanto resuelve la necesidades del autor de manifestar que el sujeto tiene tal pretención, aunque no pueda hacerlo: 


bandini said:


> Varias veces le he pedido el paro de que la gente me explicara en que se diferencia _regresar y regresarse_ y cada vez sin importar de qué manera les haga la pregunta, mis amigos me dan la cara de tontito como si no le caiga el veinte. O después de pensarlo momentito, me dicen que son iguales pero no es así. Se nota que las usa de maneras tantitas diferentes. Está difícil de dar ejemplos pero ahí voy.
> 
> _A Juanote grandote le gusta andar pachecos con el desgraciado de Javier y ¡a veces no regresa hasta la madrugada! _
> Pero...
> ¿_Luisito? Ya déjalo. Está de viaje en Campeche pero según me han dicho el sábado se regresa.  _
> 
> ¿Ideas?  Casi es como _regresarse_ tienda a referirse al futuro pero no sé.


El uso del verbo «ser» como auxiliar implica la intención del sujeto de «regresar», el acontecimiento sin esa implicación puede describirse con el futuro «regresará», en tal caso no sabremos que intención tiene «Luisito»; si la necesidad del autor es expresar que no quiere regresar, pero lo hará, podría usar una tercera persona como nucleo de la acción: «lo regresaron, lo regresarán» indicando así que no tiene tal intención.

Aunque la conjugación a futuro puede funcionar «El sábado regresará» creo que diluye la intención del sujeto, en tanto que, conjugado en presente tiene mucha fuerza: «El sábado se regresa» (como diciendo que es algo determinado)


----------



## catrina

Charro Matías said:


> Regresarse implica que la persona tiene esa intención, por tanto resuelve la necesidades del autor de manifestar que el sujeto tiene tal pretención, aunque no pueda hacerlo:
> 
> El uso del verbo «ser» como auxiliar implica la intención del sujeto de «regresar», el acontecimiento sin esa implicación puede describirse con el futuro «regresará», en tal caso no sabremos que intención tiene «Luisito»; si la necesidad del autor es expresar que no quiere regresar, pero lo hará, podría usar una tercera persona como nucleo de la acción: «lo regresaron, lo regresarán» indicando así que no tiene tal intención.
> 
> Aunque la conjugación a futuro puede funcionar «El sábado regresará» creo que diluye la intención del sujeto, en tanto que, conjugado en presente tiene mucha fuerza: «El sábado se regresa» (como diciendo que es algo determinado)



¡Qué interesante! Me parece @Charro Matías que 'cactastess' perfecto la diferencia


----------



## bandini

Muchas gracias a cada uno de ustedes por abordar un tema tantito borroso y oscuro aun que a la vez de mucho interés pá mi... pero una cosa... Como que yo soy del rancho, *¡Háblenme en Cristiano Por Favor! *jajaja​En serio, me tomará un tiempocito para digerir tanto ¡especialmente el diálogo esotérico de S.V!  pero está bien, este fin me toca a hacer la talacha con la ayuda de un buen vino!      Mil Gracias caballeros (y caballeras)​


----------



## S.V.

Haha, "esoteric" was a fitting word, I think. 

Basically, we could use any 'gif' like this one.







_That_ is *sube* in its raw meaning. _Duration_ does not matter. The start or the end do not matter. We are just watching the action, as it's happening in front of our eyes.  *Subía* is the same, but for memories, video reels of the past. The raw meaning that a child would instinctively learn, is that* subía* &* sube* open up a 'living' action. We _see_ it happening, without having to think about an 'end'.

But different uses of this_ se_ are linked precisely to start & end. *Se subió* would be the still image of the mouse at the top. *Se bajó* would be the mouse at the bottom. Finished, _completed_. *Subió* or the simple past is generally less like a gif and more like stills on a wall. We can point to a single photo and say "_*Ah, here's when Joe came back*_." Or at a calendar, for a future date, "_*Ah, that's when Joe comes back*_". As the image pops up in our heads, of Joe back at home.

This_ se_ would be more common when 'completed' matters, whenever the most important image is Joe or Luisito back at home. As opposed to only bringing up the video reel of a person happily walking back, as in —_¿Y Luisito? —Ah, deja veo el cel... Dice que ya está regresando._ All that matters is the action itself, not its end._ Coming back_ is also 'imperfect' like *sube* and* subía*.

Imperfective means we can say it and we don't _need_ to think about the end. That is, the mouse at the top or Luisito back home.

This would also be a marked difference when the present tense is used for 'common' things. Or 'habitual' in some books. Notice that would be the main difference between your two sentences. First one is a 'habit'. In our heads, a collection of all the times we have seen Juan coming late at night. A hundred gifs of a wasted Juan distilled for the 'habitual' present (_he usually comes back really late_). While the second one will be a photo (or right now, a saturday on a calendar, and  we know _*ah, that's when he comes back*_).

About Charro's. The future tense is used less & less in modern Spanish, outside 'probability' uses like_ será que regresó (maybe he came back)_._ Regresará_ could be found more, for ex, when_ will_ can be pronounced emphatically. Otherwise,_ regresa_ and_ va a regresar_, yes. 

About 'instinctively' and a curious note.  In studies, when bilingual kids are asked questions like _What is the girl doing?_  [ image ], they answer with a gerund in English (cooking), but a present tense in Spanish (cocina).* The mouse is going up ⇄ El ratón sube*.


----------



## elprofe

To all of you who are interested in learning the ins and outs of the clitic _*se*_, I strongly recommend "A media voz", written by Ricardo Maldonado. 
You can read the book here.
A media voz. Problemas conceptuales del clitico <em>se</em>
Also, I encourage you to read his other papers about the clitic _*se*_


----------



## bandini

S.V. said:


> Haha, "esoteric" was a fitting word, I think.
> 
> Basically, we could use any 'gif' like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _That_ is *sube* in its raw meaning. _Duration_ does not matter. The start or the end do not matter. We are just watching the action, as it's happening in front of our eyes.  *Subía* is the same, but for memories, video reels of the past. The raw meaning that a child would instinctively learn, is that* subía* &* sube* open up a 'living' action. We _see_ it happening, without having to think about an 'end'.
> 
> But different uses of this_ se_ are linked precisely to start & end. *Se subió* would be the still image of the mouse at the top. *Se bajó* would be the mouse at the bottom. Finished, _completed_. *Subió* or the simple past is generally less like a gif and more like stills on a wall. We can point to a single photo and say "_*Ah, here's when Joe came back*_." Or at a calendar, for a future date, "_*Ah, that's when Joe comes back*_". As the image pops up in our heads, of Joe back at home.
> 
> This_ se_ would be more common when 'completed' matters, whenever the most important image is Joe or Luisito back at home. As opposed to only bringing up the video reel of a person happily walking back, as in —_¿Y Luisito? —Ah, deja veo el cel... Dice que ya está regresando._ All that matters is the action itself, not its end._ Coming back_ is also 'imperfect' like *sube* and* subía*.
> 
> Imperfective means we can say it and we don't _need_ to think about the end. That is, the mouse at the top or Luisito back home.
> 
> This would also be a marked difference when the present tense is used for 'common' things. Or 'habitual' in some books. Notice that would be the main difference between your two sentences. First one is a 'habit'. In our heads, a collection of all the times we have seen Juan coming late at night. A hundred gifs of a wasted Juan distilled for the 'habitual' present (_he usually comes back really late_). While the second one will be a photo (or right now, a saturday on a calendar, and  we know _*ah, that's when he comes back*_).
> 
> About Charro's. The future tense is used less & less in modern Spanish, outside 'probability' uses like_ será que regresó (maybe he came back)_._ Regresará_ could be found more, for ex, when_ will_ can be pronounced emphatically. Otherwise,_ regresa_ and_ va a regresar_, yes.
> 
> About 'instinctively' and a curious note.  In studies, when bilingual kids are asked questions like _What is the girl doing?_  [ image ], they answer with a gerund in English (cooking), but a present tense in Spanish (cocina).* The mouse is going up ⇄ El ratón sube*.



Gracias Licenciado y qué tesis brillante, la cual tiende a confirmar lo que sentía en mi corazón pero no tenía como para puntualizarlo y para colmo de males, cada vez que le hacía la pregunta a un nativo incluso a mi esposa, quien es paisana, ¡insistían en que fueran iguales!  Pero bueno, no le culpo a nadie porque a veces es difícil vislumbrar...ni mucho menos poner tinta y pluma... a las ideas más hondas que todos llevamos dentro (o sea sin tequiliarnos con sal y limon al dedo).  ¡Saludos güey!


----------



## Rocko!

The cub said:


> como lo dicen en Latinoamérica: " Nos venimos el sábado"


 No sé qué significa esa frase.


----------

